# Erste eigene Wohnung



## SkoII (28. März 2016)

Guten Tag,

 

ich versuche mich kürzer zu fassen, da grade mein komplett, fertiger Beitrag im Datenchaos verschwunden ist. -___-

 

 

*Informationen zur Wohnung:* Altbau,78m², Zentralheizung, Gas, 2 Zimmer, renoviert von Vermieter, neue Fenster (Isolierung), ehemals Ferienwohnung (!), Vermieter wohnen im EG

 

 

Die Nebenkosten (NK) sind auf 175&#8364;, zuzüglich Strom 45&#8364;

 

*Strom zuerst:*

 

Die Vermieterin fand 45&#8364; zu hoch veranschlagt. Sie weiß aber nicht, dass ich einen leistungsfähigen Rechner, mitsamt 2 Bildschirmen habe. Es gibt viele Rechnungen von Leuten die bei Mama wohnen. Kann schön und gut sein, dass solch PCs 650&#8364; im Jahr kostet, aber wie sieht es in der Praxis aus?

Ich schaue kein Fern währenddessen. Es ist wenn überhaupt nur Licht im Raum an, wo ich mich befinde, etc.  Ein Kollege hat 3 (!!!!) GTX 980 TI im Rechner und scheint mit 45&#8364; im Jahr auszukommen.

 

 

*Jetzt zu den Nebenkosten:*

 

Ich finde 175&#8364; etwas viel und möchte wissen aus was die sich zusammensetzen. Vermieter sind jetzt leider 3 Wochen in der Kur. Was soll da drin sein? Parkplatz, Heizung, Wasser, Kabel-TV, Müll, "Hausmeisterservice"?!

Zuvor haben einige Jahre 2 junge Frauen hier gewohnt. Dadurch vielleicht enorme Wasser/Heizkosten? Demnach müsste ja, bei meinem Nicht-Verbrauch am Jahresende einiges zurückkommen oder nicht? Oder erzählt mir dann irgendwann die Vermieterin, dass die NK runtergeschraubt werden, nach den ersten Übersichten?

 

*Internet:*

 

Wie/Wo erfahre ich ob in meiner Stadt/Straße, dass doofe VDSL-Netz ausgebaut wird? Momentan ist hier nur gammeliges DSL 16k.

 

 

An sich muss ich sagen, dass ich mit den Vermietern Glück hatte. Sind sehr nett und habe mir sogar eine Waschmaschine geschenkt. ^^ Nur Unwissenheit in Verbindung mit Geld wurmt mich immer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2016)

Du hast deine Antwort im ersten Satz. 

Die schreiben das natürlich über die NK wieder ab.

 

Zumal ich davon ausgehe das deine KM irgendwas zwischen 400-500 Euro sind deine NK absolut in Ordnung. 45 Euro Strom reicht locker. 

Als ich noch alleine gewohnt habe lief den ganzen Tag wenn ich zu Hause war alles, wirklich alles. Hab trotzdem am Ende des Jahres immer was zurück bekommen. 

 

Außerdem bekommste am Ende des Jahres ne NKabrechnung und dementsprechend vielleicht was zurück, wenn dein Verbrauch nicht so hoch war wie veranschlagt. Es ist immer schöner etwas zurück zubekommen als draufzahlen zu müssen. :-) 

 

Ansonsten frag sie einfach, aber eigentlich müsste das auch im Mietvertrag stehen. Man fragt doch auch vorher?!

 

Dsl 16k ist doch voll okay. o.ô


----------



## SkoII (28. März 2016)

Also meine KM beträgt 290&#8364; huehuehue.

Der Rechner hat nunmal eine GTX 980 drin, das ist echt ein Stromvernichter.

Im Mietvertrag steht dazu nix komischerweise. Der Einzug war relativ hektisch, grade weil die direkt in Kur gegangen sind. War wohl mein Fehler. Obwohl ich das einfach nur direkt nachvollziehen will. Grade wenn man danach googled, kommen da immer Sachen wie "Ich musste 600&#8364; NK nachzahlen obwohl ich nie geheizt hab"
Kennt man ja, wenn man krank ist und die Ursache googled. Es kommt immer raus, dass man Krebs hat.

Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber DSL 16k für mich ist doch etwas langsam, gerade heutzutage. Aber hey, Deutschland ist ja eh ein Enticklungsland in Sachen Internet. Ist ja alles neu und so...


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2016)

Wie sich die Nebenkosten zusammensetzen wirst du nur vom Vermieter erfahren und das ganze musst du dann auch aufgeschlüsselt in der Nebenkostenabrechnung bekommen.
Es gibt da übrigens Posten, die dir eigentlich nicht angerechnet werden dürfen, was einige Vermieter aber gern mal machen. Hier hilft dir aber der Mietschutzbund weiter.

Btw. zu meiner Stromumsetzung:
2500K + 7970 Ghz Ed + 750 Watt Netzteil, Fernseher immer an, normale Glühlampen überall verbaut, alter Kühlschrank

2800 KWh / Jahr

Dann habe ich alles in der neuen Wohnung auf LED-Lampen umgestellt und der die Steckerleisten für TV und PC sind Nachts immer aus. Zudem in der Wohnung Durchlauferhitzer fürs Wasser zusätzlich.

2350 KWh / Jahr

Außerdem habe ich vom lokalen Stromanbieter auf Biostrom  gewechselt. Damit senkte sich der Abschlag von 79&#8364; auf 55&#8364; / Monat.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich mit dem neuen PC (5820K, 980 GTX ti, 500 Watt Netzteil) auswirkt, wobei dessen Grundkomponenten weniger "Verbrauch" haben, als meine alte Kiste. Bei der Grafikkarte hat sich aber wohl nicht viel geändert ^^.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber DSL 16k für mich ist doch etwas langsam, gerade heutzutage. Aber hey, Deutschland ist ja eh ein Enticklungsland in Sachen Internet. Ist ja alles neu und so...

 

Ich wohne im Süden von Hamburg und selbst hier (um mich herum ist nur Stadt) haben wir bisher nur 16k.


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2016)

Wir haben zu 2. genau 200 Euro NK + 45 Euro Strom, 2 TV, nen Gaming PC, Mikro, Kühlschrank etc. pp. Teilweise habe ich auf LED-Beleuchtung umgestellt und unser Kühlschrank ist sehr effizient. Damit kommen wir trotz viel TV schauen + Gaming gut aus.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. April 2016)

Ich wohne im Süden von Hamburg und selbst hier (um mich herum ist nur Stadt) haben wir bisher nur 16k.


Ich wohne auf 'nem Dorf und hab hier 200MBit Kabel Deutschland, aber nur 6MBit DSL von der Telekom. Vorn an der Straße steht 'n Telekomkasten mit 'nem "futuristischen" Schild dran: "Brandenburg Breitbandausbau 2020" ... Da weisste Bescheid, wie die Telekom tickt. 

Zum Thema: Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Stromnachzahlungen. i7 4790K, GTX 970, kA was das Netzteil hat, aber glaube auch 700W, 2 Monitore (seit ca. 1/2 Jahr 3). PC ist 24/7 an. Dafür läuft aber auch kaum TV, 2-3x im Monat Waschmaschine und hab n relativ modernen Kühlschrank.
Nachzahlungen halten sich in Grenzen, meist wegen Heizkosten.


----------



## floppydrive (27. Juli 2016)

Ich habe eine Kiste, sehr gemütlich und mobil


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2016)

Heute nen Clown gefressen?


----------



## floppydrive (27. Juli 2016)

Nein Clowns sind zu teuer die kann ich mir als Obdachloser nicht leisten, ich esse meist Katzen


----------



## Maaddiin (1. November 2016)

Also die erste Faustregel sollte sein:

 

Wohne niemals mit dem Vermieter unter einem Dach 

 

Wenn Heizung und Warmwasser über die Zentralheizung läuft, sollten 45&#8364; vollkommen ausreichen. Wenn du natürlich andere Stromfresser hast wie einen 10 Jahre alten Kühlschrank o. ä. kann dies natürlich etwas teurer werden.

Ich zahle 80&#8364; im Monat für Strom (Kriege am Ende des Jahres jedoch auch immer eine kleine Gutschrift), aber wir sind ein Zwei-Personen-Haushalt und Warmwasser läuft ausschließlich über Durchlauferhitzer. Komplette Einrichtung der Wohnung ist nicht älter als ein Jahr und lediglich mit LED Leuchtmitteln oder AAA+ Geräten.

 

Soweit ich weiß kannst du mittlerweile deinen Stromanbieter und Tarif selbst aussuchen und musst dies nicht zwangsweise über die Vermieterin tun, selbst wenn dies so im Mietvertrag steht.

Damit könntest du jährlich Boni durch Anbieterwechsel abgreifen.

 

Nebenkosten wirst du ja spätestens zur NK Abrechnung sehen ;-)


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2016)

Die erste Faustregel in einem Forum ist zu gucken, wie alt der Beitrag ist


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Hui, da hab ich ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt. Meine Kaltmiete beträgt auch 290,00 Euro. Mit Nebenkosten komm ich grade mal so an ca. 500,00 Euro und das in einer Großstadt. OK ich wohne aber auch schon seit 14 Jahren in der Wohnung


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Wow gleich 4&#8364; gespart, nicht schlecht

Ich bin schon froh wenn ich nichts nachzahlen muss, bekomme eigentlich fast immer etwas retour.

Lebe schon mein ganzes Leben in der Wohnung, meine Eltern sind in unser Gartenhaus gezogen ich habe eigentlich alles so übernommen und wechsle da auch allmählich alles aus womit man Geld sparen kann.

Frechheit finde ich, dass man sich dabei um alles selbst kümmern muss und wie es gerade bei mir war mit dem Internet nicht gesagt bekommt, dass es das Produkt auch schon billiger gibt.


----------

